# Obtaining Prescription Medications



## imp (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone obtain their prescription meds by ordering on-line?   imp


----------



## Lon (Jul 16, 2015)

imp said:


> Does anyone obtain their prescription meds by ordering on-line?   imp



Yes Primarily because I can get a 90 supply cheaper than from CVS  It is handled by my Supplemental Medicare Insurance Carrier in the U.S.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2015)

No I've thought about it but I'd be scared in case I got some dodgy talc filled placebo..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't need to.  I get mine free on the Scottish NHS.   nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

I get my Plavix from Canada at less than half US prices.  Exactly the same drug.  I've done it for years.  Jan Drugs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2015)

Ha!! annie I've found something I *do* get now I'm 60 in England compared to the 60+ Scots..._free prescriptions_. Been getting them since April..  as I have to have 3 different prescriptions every month..it's now saving me a small fortune..


----------



## Cookie (Jul 16, 2015)

Our prescription meds here for seniors are almost completely covered so I only have to pay a dispensing fee of about $4 each.  I always get my meds at my neighborhood pharmacy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! annie I've found something I *do* get now I'm 60 in England compared to the 60+ Scots..._free prescriptions_. Been getting them since April..  as I have to have 3 different prescriptions every month..it's now saving me a small fortune..



Aye, now you're a proper grown-up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 16, 2015)

You can get some really good deals with on-line coupons.  My dog Pete is on daily medication.. we get it at Walgreen with a coupon we found online and reduced the price by over 50%   In fact my dog has his own drug card at walgreen...  lol!!..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Aye, now you're a proper grown-up.



LOL...Annie, do I get a badge for being a senior?


----------



## ndynt (Jul 16, 2015)

I too have ordered medications, that were not covered by Medicare, from Canadian online pharmacies.  And once from a pharmacy in UK.   Most I get mail order, ordering online.  But, from a reputable pharmacy. And my injections I also order online, from a specialty pharmacy, that my Medicare Plan D approved.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2015)

My wife orders two meds  from Canada and I order my generic Symbacort from Canada too. Very large savings on all Meds.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You can get some really good deals with on-line coupons.  My dog Pete is on daily medication.. we get it at Walgreen with a coupon we found online and reduced the price by over 50%   In fact my dog has his own drug card at walgreen...  lol!!..



Pretty cool a card carrying doggie...Good for ya Pete.  Does he actually pick them up or do you have to do his leg work?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Pretty cool a card carrying doggie...Good for ya Pete.  Does he actually pick them up or do you have to do his leg work?



No he has us doing his bidding...   But when we call in a refill the computer voice says.. "Your prescription for Pete DOG... will be ready after 9am tomorrow..  lol!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2015)

Mine come through the mail for 3 months at a time from my insurance co's pharmacy people. I just call them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 16, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Mine come through the mail for 3 months at a time from my insurance co's pharmacy people. I just call them.



Mine too....  I live in Illinois but my prescriptions come from a pharmacy in Florida... because that's how my insurance works.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 16, 2015)

No need for online medicines in OZ. We have the PBS (Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme).

For approved medicines (which most are, even the very expensive ones) we pay only $6.00 for pensioners and $36.90 for everyone else per prescription. There is a safety net for people who need lots of medication. When pensioners have spent $360 in one year (or $1421.20 for others) all other prescriptions for the year are free.

One of the reasons we are wary of the Trans Pacific Partnership is because we know that big pharma hate out system and would like to see it weakened.


----------



## imp (Jul 16, 2015)

Pappy said:


> My wife orders two meds  from Canada and *I order my generic Symbacort from Canada too*. Very large savings on all Meds.



There was method to my madness in starting the thread. How do you handle the prescribing by your Dr. when getting Symbicort thusly? Not prying, it's really none of my business. I'm interested specifically because I THINK many of the websites offering prescription meds actually have a Doctor on board, who does a cursory "examination" by looking at answers given by the prospective purchaser, then pronounces the "buy" to be acceptable for the "patient".

Does anyone know if this is how it works? I ask, because I have not tried it. Do they deem this to be legal? If, it's as I think it is.  (just gotta know imp)


----------



## jujube (Jul 16, 2015)

Some of my medications I can get cheaper at PBS without going through my pharmacy plan.  When I went to the doctor a couple of weeks ago with a suspected kidney stone (which, thankfully, turned out to be a strained back muscle).  I got two pain killers and a muscle relaxant.  They cost me $.64, $1.60 and $5.00 respectively.  Had I gone through my insurance, they would have cost me $8 apiece.   There has to be something very wrong about that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...Annie, do I get a badge for being a senior?



In Scotland it's a rite of passage when you get your bus pass.


----------



## imp (Jul 17, 2015)

No one has yet explained how the prescription, written by their own Dr., or any other Dr., gets transferred to an on-line source of pharmaceuticals. Perhaps I phrased my op question poorly.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

imp said:


> No one has yet explained how the prescription, written by their own Dr., or any other Dr., gets transferred to an on-line source of pharmaceuticals. Perhaps I phrased my op question poorly.   imp




Scanning?   Also, docs can sent scripts electronically.   I haven't actually held a paper script in my hand in a long time.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 17, 2015)

In UK, paper scripts have to be produced; within 72 hours of dispensing; under all circumstances, NHS or private.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

I have repeat prescriptions for allergy meds.  Once a month I take my printed prescription order and I tick off the ones I need (always the same) and put in the drop box at the doctor's office.  When I pick up the meds a couple of days later at the doctor's office I am given a new printed sheet for the following month.  I do have the option of picking them up at the chemist's shop in town but the doctor's office is more convenient.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I have repeat prescriptions for allergy meds.  Once a month I take my printed prescription order and I tick off the ones I need (always the same) and put in the drop box at the doctor's office.  When I pick up the meds a couple of days later at the doctor's office I am given a new printed sheet for the following month.  I do have the option of picking them up at the chemist's shop in town but the doctor's office is more convenient.



I love your system....


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 12 month batch; so I just go to the chemist every month....and pick everything up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

When I go to the doc, he asks me what pharmacy I want to use and he zaps the electronic script over the computer.. I go pick up the medicine on the way home.   We don't have the law mandating a paper script.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I love your system....



Me too.  Cost - £0.00.  Of course, it does come out of our taxes so it's not 'free'.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too.  Cost - £0.00.  Of course, it does come out of our taxes so it's not 'free'.



That is so good!    My insurance has a formulary of drugs that they will pay for...  and a list of non-formulary drugs that, should our doctors prescribe them we are charged through the nose.   For the generic and approved drugs, I pay $10 for a 90 day supply..  But it could cost hundreds of dollars for a non-formulary medication..  Isn't this the insurance companies telling the docs how to practice medicine?


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 17, 2015)

Tend to agree, QS; there is a thought here that the cost of items may be displayed on prescriptions....not to stop them being dispensed, but to try and cut down waste.
some studies say that up to 50% of dispensed medicines are not taken..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I have repeat prescriptions for allergy meds.  Once a month I take my printed prescription order and I tick off the ones I need (always the same) and put in the drop box at the doctor's office.  When I pick up the meds a couple of days later at the doctor's office I am given a new printed sheet for the following month.  I do have the option of picking them up at the chemist's shop in town but the doctor's office is more convenient.



We have the exact same system Annie...except it's easier for me to just order the repeat online on the surgery website, then it's ready for me to go and collect. The surgery is about 3 miles away and no pharmacy nearby so it's easier to just drop down to the surgery once a month and collect my prescription for all 3 meds.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> We have the exact same system Annie...except it's easier for me to just order the repeat online on the surgery website, then it's ready for me to go and collect. The surgery is about 3 miles away and no pharmacy nearby so it's easier to just drop down to the surgery once a month and collect my prescription for all 3 meds.



That's a good idea especially now that I take the bus into town except on shopping day.  My surgery is nearly 5 miles away on my road.  So I sometimes have to make a special trip or wait until the following week to pick it up.  I sometimes ride my bike there so it's not a waste - exercise. I'll have to ask if they offer this service.  Actually, the chemist's is more convenient for me as I'm in town anyway but not sure I want to switch.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You can get some really good deals with on-line coupons.  My dog Pete is on daily medication.. we get it at Walgreen with a coupon we found online and reduced the price by over 50%   In fact my dog has his own drug card at walgreen...  lol!!..



My dogs do, too.  I used to laugh because Harold (deemed by Walgreens to be head of household for the prescription card) used to get mail from Walgreens about deals and stuff.  Harold was unimpressed, but I thought it was funny.  "Dear Mr. ______________ "


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 19, 2015)

My dog is on Amatadine, tramadol, gabapentin, and prednisone..  So without coupons and the drug card.. I'd go broke.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My dog is on Amatadine, tramadol, gabapentin, and prednisone..  So without coupons and the drug card.. I'd go broke.



My dog Harold (RIP) was on the same ones, except the amatadine.  He had damage to a vertebrae in his neck, which caused him great pain if he didn't have his meds, and osteoarthritis.  He also was on a thyroid med, but I had to get that from the vet -- evidently dogs need a way different dosage of the thyroid med and Walgreens didn't carry it, it being solely a veterinary med.


----------

